# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  9mm and rimfire bolt action

## xring

Hey guys. I may probably have finished my this project. I  just need to polish it and can call it done. I designed everything in Solidworks except for the back bolt and a good friend of mine that has a CNC shop (shooter too) made it for me. Soon will send it out to have 2 barrels made. It's a 22LR and 9mm single shot action receiver using one action only: just change out firing pins, ejectors and front bolts (course, and barrels) and I am good to go, hopefully.
Made out of 17-4PH, 3D printed titanium bolt stop, 3 aluminium trigger hangers Rem 700 type with different cross pins spacing for more/less cock on close.
Hope you guys like it
More to come.

Cheers
MFG

----------


## Rushy

You buggers never cease to amaze me.  I couldn't make a bed if my life depended on it yet here you are making bits for firearms.

----------


## Marty Henry

Clever bugger!

----------


## timattalon

> You buggers never cease to amaze me.  I couldn't make a bed if my life depended on it yet here you are making bits for firearms.


Technically that particular bit is considered A firearm, not a bit of one.... :Thumbsup: 

Either way, it is awesome to see people developing these ideas.  Would love to see the finished product.

----------


## ebf

Awesome  :Thumbsup:  

Would love to see more details about your software and machine setup.

What is the reason for the bolts top to be printed and the rest CNC ?

----------


## gundoc

Nice work!  I am looking forward to the rest of it.

----------


## xring

hey guys, thanks for the comments. 

ebf, the bolt STOP was 3D printed. Cheap, quick and lightweight and made to my specs. My friend has a CNC shop and I just designed it. Somewhat based on the Rem 40-X rimfire, but way shorter. And the raceways wont go all the way thru the receiver. It stops halfway in and done by sink EDM.  Solidworks... nothing special.

need critics from everyone here, either bad or good, so I can improve it.

cheers

----------


## xring

front bolt of the 9mm

----------


## ebf

very clever, i like the mid-locking design.

what is the longest case you could theoretically use with that setup ?

is the lug locking recess cut using EDM as well ?

using the same firing pin for both bolts ? so, offset bore for the rimfire ?

how does the bolt swap mechanism work ? I can see a groove on the rear of both bolt heads, but nit sure how it is retained in the bolt body. hope that makes sense.

----------


## Wingman

I can see a major flaw with it... its fixable but its not a small job...



......you didnt make a second 9mm one for me..... :Grin:

----------


## ebf

@Wingman, get in line, he needs to work on the left-handed prototype first  :Thumbsup:

----------


## xring

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

hey guys, thanks for that!!!
I can make it work for any pistol case as well, but I would have to full length wire EDM and make the tenon larger in diametre.
of course, adjust the extraction window and ejectors. locking lugs made by machining with a long carbide tool. different firing pins.
for the front bolt swap, there are 2 little holes and cross pins pins on the back bolt lugs that hold them together, but allows me to rotate the bolt freely.
the rimfire bolt is a PTG 40-X bolt.
I have another project that I can post soon if there's enough interest.
cheers

----------


## takbok

Thanks so much for posting the pics. I use solidworks too and really like it. You're lucky to have a friend with a machine shop!

----------


## Cordite

Good idea to make rear locking to decrease bolt travel.  How about dispensing with the bolt handle? (-:

----------


## gundoc

> Good idea to make rear locking to decrease bolt travel.  How about dispensing with the bolt handle? (-:
> 
> Attachment 94596


Just like these ones I am making?

----------


## xring

interesting concept guys. but isn't it a bit slower to cycle rounds? in my idea, you are going to cycle rounds holding the wheel with your thumb and pointing finger. correct if i'm wrong.

this is another project i also started and i've designed the whole thing. also 22LR. bit rough still.
cheers

----------


## Cordite

> interesting concept guys. but isn't it a bit slower to cycle rounds? in my idea, you are going to cycle rounds holding the wheel with your thumb and pointing finger. correct if i'm wrong.
> 
> this is another project i also started and i've designed the whole thing. also 22LR. bit rough still.
> cheers
> 
> Attachment 94632


Yeah, it's really for a pistol, bolt operated by left hand.  Your drawing just reminded me of the Welrod, and then @gundoc suddenly posted that scary picture of stuff he's likely making for the NZ SAS. (<:

Reflecting on cycling bolt with left hand, if a rifle is light enough to be held single handed (thinking: good pistol grip) a port side bolt handle could speed up things, particularly on a short action.

----------


## 40mm

> Just like these ones I am making?
> Attachment 94598


Wel that is pretty interesting....

----------


## Cordite

> Wel that is pretty interesting....


 @40mm

I think you meant...

----------


## xring

some more images here. forgot again to say that it's made out of 4140 for action and 4340 for bolt and lugs. shroud and handle are SS.

----------


## 40mm

> @40mm
> 
> I think you meant...
> 
> Attachment 94647


haha, you missed the 'wel' reference to welrod!

----------


## ChrisF

Very Nice ,

However , if you are after a bolt action using 9mm , it would be maybe easier to just import , Rock Island Armoury rifle in 22TCM , & re-barrel to 9mm

----------


## Cordite

> haha, you missed the 'wel' reference to welrod!


 @40mm

No, didn't miss it, but I wasn't sure if it was a failed keyboard double tap...

I'm impressed by the standard of your work, @xring

----------


## xring

thanks cordite. what cnc machining doesn't do these days, hey!?

here is the other side of the receiver...

----------


## 40mm

> @40mm
> 
> No, didn't miss it, but I wasn't sure if it was a failed keyboard double tap...
> 
> I'm impressed by the standard of your work,  @xring


 @Cordite, I nnever maake tyop's and that sure is some clever tinkering allright! @xring

----------


## Tommy

> Wel that is pretty interesting....


I see what you did there  :Wink:

----------


## xring

thanks @40mm I really just designed it and it was also based on the back of the rem 700.
i have other projects going on, like the one attached. centerfire action, full bolt.
cheers

----------


## xring

some more

----------


## GDMP

Can't understand why no bolt action 9mm carbines are being made for widespread sale....it seems such an obvious market niche to me yet there is no supply.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Can't understand why no bolt action 9mm carbines are being made for widespread sale....it seems such an obvious market niche to me yet there is no supply.


If there wasn't such a thing as 22mag, it probably would've happened. The PC Carbine is probably gonna be the closest we get for now.

----------


## xring

rock island in the usa makes 22tcm and novem does a 9mm convertion it. i got this idea from these guys.
but it doesn't make sense to make a 9mm single shot action and i have a design to use the 9's with 1911 mags.

----------


## Wingman

As soon as I saw this action I thought .22TCM.. I love a small bolt action repeater in that cal

----------


## xring

guys, thanks for all words. what do you think about having a bolt action receiver made using pistol calibers for the hunting/plinking/shooting market? really a wide question. with a right price, do you think any of you would be interested?
cheers

----------


## northdude

very nice work ill test a left handed one out for you free of charge  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bill999

I'm like a broken record but
 45apc
Short mag 5 shot max preferably double stack probably best 4+1
Suppressed
Light
763mm long 
Barrel twist for the heavier end of the .45 range of projectiles
Low mount suppressor 
Stainless action to keep costs down

----------


## Markgibsonr25

> I'm like a broken record but
>  45apc
> Short mag 5 shot max preferably double stack probably best 4+1
> Suppressed
> Light
> 763mm long 
> Barrel twist for the heavier end of the .45 range of projectiles
> Low mount suppressor 
> Stainless action to keep costs down


What he said.Put me down for one

----------


## Cordite

@xring

Just re-reading your thread since @Bill999 bumped it.

Was looking at your bolt handle.  You have already chosen cock-on-close like Lees, early Mausers, and Arisakas.  How about now also down turning the bolt handle, and somewhat backward too --- so that you can operate bolt with thumb/index and the trigger with your middle finger.  Would allow some pretty fast cycling shooting.



No! No! No! @40mm, NOT like this:

----------


## northdude

Its a single shot tho

----------


## xring

thanks for the feedback. i wasn't too clear about which action i was referring to. the below one is the 9mm with 9 rounds mag on.
there will be no cocking on close and bolt handles can be customized.
cordite, this photo is the single action centrefire for rifle rounds. it also doesn't cock on close, but on open.
let me know guys what you think.
regards
mfg

----------


## Bill999

I'll add too that it would be nice in a traditional stock like a sako 75 carbonfiber stock with limited pokey outie bits

----------


## 40mm

> @xring
> 
> Just re-reading your thread since @Bill999 bumped it.
> 
> Was looking at your bolt handle.  You have already chosen cock-on-close like Lees, early Mausers, and Arisakas.  How about now also down turning the bolt handle, and somewhat backward too --- so that you can operate bolt with thumb/index and the trigger with your middle finger.  Would allow some pretty fast cycling shooting.
> 
> Attachment 97301
> 
> No! No! No! @40mm, NOT like this:


 @Tommy will like this, maybe @Rushy too

----------


## 40mm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PtFTcaKblw
try this one @Tommy, @Rushy, @Cordite

----------


## Tommy

Classic

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

K77/44 and 357 is the only bolt rifles in pistol caliber that springs to my mind. Im sure there is others. the 44 would of been a real nice sub gun with a faster twist barrel

----------


## Cordite

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PtFTcaKblw
> try this one @Tommy, @Rushy, @Cordite


I am disturbed how much I laughed at that one!

----------


## timattalon

> I am disturbed how much I laughed at that one!


Me too....

----------


## ChrisF

It looks ORSOME  , you know what I mean , just allow a little room in curtain areas , so you have room to say maybe offer different cals & mags etc , so its not a total redesign , if you decide to say go 10mm & use glock mags etc , so allow a little bit of meat in most areas .
It looks like you are attaching the mag well direct to the action , this is good , as it keeps the mag catch length more exact/precise , just allow enough room for the action/stock screws not to be too close & foul the action .

Later  Chris

----------


## xring

awesome guys. thanks for all replies. i am thinking initially making 9mm round as it's the cheapest CF available, followed by 45ACP, 38 super, 40 and 10mm (and their variants) as they are rimmed and use "same" mags. rimless coming second, like 357, 44, etc... let's see how things go. probably I know the answer but would it be nicer to offer the complete rifle or let customers choose barrels, mags, stocks?
again, any info/critics will be recorded.
regards
mfg

----------


## xring

that's another project: 9mm repeater using 1911 mags, mag holder is 3D printed and bolt similar to my other projects, a version of the Rem 40-X rimfire.
Stock to be fitted is aluminum 6061 and threaded for ar15 adjustable buffer tube and ar grip (SW image attached). i can post it as soon as I get it machined (not by me  :Grin: ).

----------


## Husky1600

okay - where do I line up to buy one of these?

----------


## Max Headroom

> I am disturbed how much I laughed at that one!


Ditto.

----------


## Micky Duck

why are single break open rifles not in more rimmed cartridges???
Im sure given modern loading practises and a faster twist barrel the old .32/20 would be a capable round
the .22hp savage is another that just screams for a comeback...with a .224 barrel in say a 8-9 twist rate it would do what the older version did with modern projectiles.
its neat to see you guys making rifles that are unique and not just plastic spastic mass produced jobs.
.45 long colt is a capable round as it is even in cowboy load levels....it also has limited options to purchase.

----------


## xring

i really want the rifle to be like this image below, with a few more details/features, specially on the stock:



so i could change out the front of the stock and have something like this:

https://www.ableammo.com/catalog/ima...2017/25389.jpg

what do you guys reckon? what would you guys change? please, i am still learning a lot about it and any input is appreciated

MFG

----------


## 308

Cheek riser, higher rings, integrated suppressor and oh shit you've made a De Lisle

(That is a good thing)

----------


## Tommy

Thumbscrew/s attachment for the stock, make it easy to take down.

----------


## mikee

> why are single break open rifles not in more rimmed cartridges???
> Im sure given modern loading practises and a faster twist barrel the old .32/20 would be a capable round
> the .22hp savage is another that just screams for a comeback...with a .224 barrel in say a 8-9 twist rate it would do what the older version did with modern projectiles.
> its neat to see you guys making rifles that are unique and not just plastic spastic mass produced jobs.
> .45 long colt is a capable round as it is even in cowboy load levels....it also has limited options to purchase.


I have brass for a .375 Winchester I am not sure I will find a rifle chambered so easily

----------


## GDMP

> awesome guys. thanks for all replies. i am thinking initially making 9mm round as it's the cheapest CF available, followed by 45ACP, 38 super, 40 and 10mm (and their variants) as they are rimmed and use "same" mags. rimless coming second, like 357, 44, etc... let's see how things go. probably I know the answer but would it be nicer to offer the complete rifle or let customers choose barrels, mags, stocks?
> again, any info/critics will be recorded.
> regards
> mfg


I reckon most would be into a 9mm one as that is the most common and cost-effective pistol cartridge....and it just fits the concept perfectly of a pistol cartridge in a carbine for small game and plinking.I have been contemplating making one for myself but probably based on the SMLE action.If it were me doing what you are though I would personally just stick to 9mm for production as it simplifies things tremendously to standardise on the one caliber.

----------


## ChrisF

I would look for it being a handy/small trim little rifle , would forget the target super wide forend , and ditch the AR15 bits if possible , never really understood the need to have a AR buffer tube stock on a bolt action rifle , just seems a cheap bad way of stocking a bolt gun .
A quick detach or folding stock option , and short threaded barrel for can , and a good thread size say 5/8 & not 1/2 inche .
Also would really look at Glock mags , as they are cheap & plentiful , and interchangeable with the new  Ruger 9mm carbine .

----------


## Beaker

Ok, so where is my 9mm rifle ?  :Have A Nice Day:  @xring

Pm me the $.....

----------


## timattalon

> I would look for it being a handy/small trim little rifle , would forget the target super wide forend , and ditch the AR15 bits if possible , never really understood the need to have a AR buffer tube stock on a bolt action rifle , just seems a cheap bad way of stocking a bolt gun .
> A quick detach or folding stock option , and short threaded barrel for can , and a good thread size say 5/8 & not 1/2 inche .
> Also would really look at Glock mags , as they are cheap & plentiful , and interchangeable with the new  Ruger 9mm carbine .


I saw an interesting folding stock the other day (or at least a picture of one.) When folded the pointy end of the barrel was protected by the bottom of the butt as in the stock folded so that the barrel went into a  hollow in the stock, and the trigger was covered on both sides by a piece of the forestock that slid back over it (Think like a pump action forestock but on a different action) that had to move before you could fold the stock. This protected the muzzle and stopped it from being usable when in the folded position. Very clever design but bloody dear.

----------


## 308

+1 for Glock mag compatible

----------


## xring

coo guys.. awesome! really good tips over here. great to read that!
i gotta give the glocks mags a study and how I can fit it in to the action (mag well).
uuhhh ar15 butts stocks.... i also have the see other option other than these. 
if any of you has other ideas, please, keep shooting. i will consider every each one of them.
cheers
MFG

----------


## 300CALMAN

@xring just waiting for my leftie also.

AR stock parts are a great idea as they are plentiful and customisable etc Light also.
Having a 9mm that could be converted to 22 TCU with Glock mags would be awesome. 45 ACP would also be fantastic then 44 mag etc
I like the idea of 22 TCU as it's sort of a modern take on the 22 hornet.

----------


## timattalon

> coo guys.. awesome! really good tips over here. great to read that!
> i gotta give the glocks mags a study and how I can fit it in to the action (mag well).
> uuhhh ar15 butts stocks.... i also have the see other option other than these. 
> if any of you has other ideas, please, keep shooting. i will consider every each one of them.
> cheers
> MFG


You have designed your own action, why not make your own design stock. Perhaps  a hollow tube not unlike a buffer tube that can hold a spare mag inside? Or a cleaning kit or survival kit etc.

----------


## Cordite

Nice project.  Seems wasted opportunity having a pistol mag and not having it inside the pistol grip?

I think a bolt action is worked faster with a traditional stock grip setup rather than a pistol grip, but pistol grips are...handy.

----------


## Seventenths

I'd definitely be keen on something like this and look at chambering into a .22TCM like Wingman has done on his thread.

Two things I could think of from your design is

1. Scope mounts, drill and tap for rings rather than how it is, possible picatinny rail system

2. Stock, it's a pistol caliber, perhaps it could fit into a 10/22 type stock, magpul etc which gives end users an array of options

Well done on pursuing this project.

----------


## xring

hey guys, one more update. stock "almost" done. I say almost because I went on a different design, lighter and slimmer.
just missing the AR butt. barrel made by vulcan. really nice work done by john. stock will be black hard anodized.
yeah, i could put double stack glock mags in there. 
also, will go with a thinner barrel and a full suppressor for weight savings.
seventenths, i am not sure going with bases or rail bcs it will add up in the end. recoil is like a 22LR. but man.. thanks for the headsup.
cheers

----------


## xring

oh.. one of the versions i want to come out like this kind of tactical look (maybe):

----------


## Cordite

If you are thinking of changing calibre...

You could get a 7.62x25 Tokarev chamber reamer and re-purpose a .303 barrel.  Powerful, flat shooter which will go in many 9x19mm mags and requires no modifications to bolt or extractor.  Cases can be made from .223 brass if a shortage hits (as can 9x19mm), and they'll go in .223 stripper clips of course.

The 7.62 Tokarev was 25% more powerful than its 7.63 Mauser parent cartridge, which already was the highest velocity handgun cartridge pre .357 Mag's appearance in the mid-1930s.

----------


## ChrisF

OK , its ORSOME looking , and I want one , I would like the mag well to extend more to support a Glock type mag , down to the bottom of the trigger guard if possible , I would keep the barrel profile still quite heavy ( maybe not quite as bull as in pics , but still heavy )  , as it allows the buyer to thin down to his choice in length & muzzle/thread dia etc , cant put meat back on a thin barrel/muzzle etc .

RE the 22TCU , maybe Not a good choice for a rear locking receiver ?

Again , well done , Fanastic Job

----------


## Seventenths

You might have seen this but this crowd make a similar rifle to what your trying to achieve but it's chambered in .22 TCM with pistol mags in either 5 or 17 shot.

https://armscor.com/firearms/rifle-series/m22-tcm-ba/

----------


## xring

hey guys, sorry for not responding earlier. i was overseas and i just hate typing on a mobile phone.
about the glock mags, problem there is that the mag well to accept it will be increased somewhat and 
not leaving a reasonable meat on the bottom the action. ruger pc has it, but they are squarish and wider.
definitely it needs a suppressor and the way the rifle is designed, i cant go shorter than 14" with the barrel. thinking also putting on
a savage type nut to for the barrel, so anyone with a little knowledge and a 32mm wrench/vise can swap barrels.
seventenths, yes, seen it. cool and really cheap. not sure how much it would reach here for tho.
i will show you guys another idea i had these days too, if there's someone interested.
cheers chrisf.
rifle is gonna be like in the render below.
cheers

----------


## kiwi-adam

I think I want one too...

----------


## timattalon

> I think I want one too...


I think we all do.....

----------


## canross

Any chance of a pic or link to that folding rifle   @timattalon ? Seems like it could work nicely with xring's design or a future build.

----------


## xring

canross, good tip, but problem I see there is that it will be shorter than 762mm when folded. I am right on the money on this dimension now. correct if I am wrong. cheers

----------


## timattalon

> Any chance of a pic or link to that folding rifle   @timattalon ? Seems like it could work nicely with xring's design or a future build.


The folding rifles are essentially based on a shot gun action. One example would be the Baikal IZH18 in various calibres, but there are much better quality versions that are similar.  @xring the folders are not affected by the min length rule as the action is unable to fire in the folded position as it is open. Same as a removable barrel situation. It cannot be fired if in a "taken down" position as folding it or breaking it down / removing the barrel renders it inoperable until reassembled or closed.

Yours looks amazing and I have to say "well done".

----------


## Hansy

I think the stock design is great, allows end user to fit out as they see fit. Was the stock based on the PMACA style chassis?

----------


## xring

timattalon, good to know. i really didn't know that. i will have a look at that. thanks man!
hansy, i took the idea out of the MDT's. Didn't know PMACA and looking at their stocks, mine really looks like them.

any incoming tip is good!

cheers

----------


## kiwi-adam

It has been 4 days! Where are the updates!  :Pacman:

----------


## timattalon

> It has been 4 days! Where are the updates!


I've seen the ad....Good things take time. Its got me looking at 9mm rifles as plinkers but I am not into semi autos. 

No by the example being led above I am considering making / building one with help.

I am thinking a falling block, ultra lite rifle. Maybe one that is collapsible that is inoperable once collapsed. I am thinking a stock that when folded, completely covers the firing mech and trigger so it cannot be used as a pistol. Either that or a removable barrel that fits back into the stock....

----------


## Seventenths

These are really, really nice rifles but the price tag is... Ouch!

Hagn Rifles & Actions Cranbrook, British Columbia Canada

----------


## timattalon

Was thinking more along the lines of a Ruger #1 style. For 9mm it wont need to be too big...

----------


## Cordite

Just downloading some factoids.

The 9x19mm parabellum cartridge will go into 5.56NATO 10-round stripper clips.  

Double-stack double-feed 9mm mags (or 7.62x25 mags) can likewise be made from 5.56NATO mags.  

For a steampunk idea, a rear locking, stripper clip fed, bolt action plinker.

----------


## xring

I am afraid right now to post anything guys. I may become a fellon by just putting an image up here. Who knows if they will ban as well A CAT "homemade" stuff... what do you guys reckon?

----------


## kiwi-adam

Should be fine, otherwise all gunsmiths would be effected.

----------


## xring

yeah, "PROBABLY" still safe as no one's still mentioned nothing about bolt actions. this is what got stuck in the mail. 
i've designed it for the rifle and now I have to wait till god knows when to be released

----------


## Scout

I feel for you, I hope all your hard work will pay off in the long run, it is just a Shit to be caught up in this crap  !!

----------


## kiwi-adam

> yeah, "PROBABLY" still safe as no one's still mentioned nothing about bolt actions. this is what got stuck in the mail. 
> i've designed it for the rifle and now I have to wait till god knows when to be released
> 
> Attachment 107803


Looking really good! Hope it hurrys the fek up!

----------


## A330driver

When a bloke can make this type stuff....nothing can be banned!!!

----------


## xring

hey guys, one more image of the completed project. reading thru the new laws, I am not sure whether I am not complying with the rules. but i will wait and hand in stuff at the right time.
appreciated all comments!!! as I am starting a company to make these rifles, please guys, you can give me any ideas so I can put things into practice. 
web site is coming out of the oven, so still under construction:

http://www.marshalprecision.com

----------


## xring

sorry.. double tap

----------


## Cordite

> hey guys, one more image of the completed project. reading thru the new laws, I am not sure whether I am not complying with the rules. but i will wait and hand in stuff at the right time.
> appreciated all comments!!! as I am starting a company to make these rifles, please guys, you can give me any ideas so I can put things into practice. 
> web site is coming out of the oven, so still under construction:
> 
> http://www.marshalprecision.com
> 
> Attachment 108724


You need to take drastic evasive action mate, with those pistol magazines as even if you put in a shortened 10 round magazine, it can accept a larger magazine.

You could make one with a magazine well that takes a squared off toe double stack 10 round magazine, the mag to be dropped in from the top and therefore not able to be expanded.

A 9mm double stack magazine can be made from a .223 magazine as the bases/rims are similar.

Option is to change mags by dropping them out by pressing the release and turning the gun upside down and then dropping in another full mag -- or just top them up with a stripper clip.  The latter is preferable IMHO.

It is retro cool to feed with stripper clips, like the Broomhandle Mauser.  Again, you can use .223 stripper clips for 9x19mm stripper clips.

----------


## ChrisF

Its a bolt action , the mag is fine , whats maybe not is the AR15 pistol grip & stock ,

----------


## Sasquatch

Grip and stock should be fine under the new law on a non prohibited firearm.

----------


## Tommy

I'll have a bit of buyback money soon to splash on things that go bang (or pfffft), I'm keen for one.

----------


## xring

:Grin: 

Guys, been asking this around. Quite weird, naive and stupid question, but I will ask it. How much would you guys expect to pay for one of these rifles? I mean, a fair price. 
Rifles will have 1x10 twist Vulcan barrels, 6061 Alu stock (620 grams), custom action, front bolt and back bolt, nitriding, lapped lugs, trued from factory (not that it matters for hunting
but I want to assure straightness, concentricity, parallelism of mating/not mating parts), 1911 mag and mag release/catch, adjustable firing pin fall (cocking on close), mag housing, AR stocks/grip (if Govt don't screw things up, hopefully) and ou choose trigger. 
Let me know your thoughts.
Cheers
MFG

----------


## Tommy

Without stock and grip, if you got change from $2k, you'd be giggling with glee.

----------


## Chilli_Dog

> Guys, been asking this around. Quite weird, naive and stupid question, but I will ask it. How much would you guys expect to pay for one of these rifles? I mean, a fair price. 
> Rifles will have 1x10 twist Vulcan barrels, 6061 Alu stock (620 grams), custom action, front bolt and back bolt, nitriding, lapped lugs, trued from factory (not that it matters for hunting
> but I want to assure straightness, concentricity, parallelism of mating/not mating parts), 1911 mag and mag release/catch, adjustable firing pin fall (cocking on close), mag housing, AR stocks/grip (if Govt don't screw things up, hopefully) and ou choose trigger. 
> Let me know your thoughts.
> Cheers
> MFG


Are Vulcan making barrels again?

----------


## 308

For a total rifle setup that would be like a DeLisle but lighter (Stock,grip,suppressor,barrelled action) in 45ACP I would go as high as $2500-@2700

----------


## canross

If you have to change your stock type, I wonder if a 3d printed stock set would be a good option to keep design and production costs down and fast turn-around on a new part. Was handling some fabbed up camera parts made out of 3d printed carbon fiber (maybe fiberglass??) and they were a good mix of cheap, lightweight, good surface finish and stupidly strong (short ice lolly sized piece couldn't be broken by hand). 

Depending on how fast/detailed you want it made, and your cost point you can leave it hollow inside for storage or honeycomb it for additional strength... might not need it though. The parts I handled had 3d printed 2mm thread printed into blind holes, so it's capable of very fine finish if you need it... should be able to change the thread diameter for the butt stock and have the threads printed in the stock itself, or just press and pin a threaded steel head into the end. Given the material I would think 3d printed thread at the diameter your gun uses would be fine as long as it wasn't crossthreaded/overtightened/taken on and off too frequently. It's certainly tougher material than the polymer most gun stocks are made out of these days. Given the cost of injection molding for a new stock design/limited marke, it might be a good option?

----------


## Sasquatch

2K seems reasonable. Should be fine with stock and grip being that it is on a non-prohibited firearm.

----------


## Tussock

$2500-3000

You have to get some recognition this is a domestically built rifle. *People need to get behind these things*. We need "buy New Zealand made" and we need a domestic firearms industry, with export, if we are to hang on to our licenses long term. This is the one project, of all the stuff people have talked about, which gives us the most protection. 

There will be some who are hard nosed and who will balk at that price for what is essentially a plinking rifle first and foremost, but lets be realistic. Good plinking rifles with abundant cheap ammo like 9mm are getting very hard to come by. Something comfy that has adjustable stock like ARs did is also hard to come by for a big guy. You don't need to sell one to everyone.  

If I get buyback money it will be going on anything NZ made first.

I would give your early purchasers some recognition they are supporters of the project.

----------


## MSL

Whats the all up weight and length

----------


## timattalon

> Its a bolt action , the mag is fine , whats maybe not is the AR15 pistol grip & stock ,





> Grip and stock should be fine under the new law on a non prohibited firearm.



Pistol grip and stock are easy to sort if you are making them. Just make them so they do not fit AR stuff and you are fine. IE will only fit this rifle and no others. (perhaps narrow down the fitting oints so AR stuff needs a spacer to fit, but you grip would be too narrow to fir AR and it would no longer be restricted due to not fitting restricted firearms therefore could not be a restricted part) 

Magazine is only allowed to hold 10 rounds or less. You would have to check to see if the law means must not be capable of holding a magazine of more than 10 or if it means you can only have up to 10 round mags in your possession. Not sure I would ask AO yet as they are like us and still working out these things. Could be worth a chat to a lawyer like Nicholas Taylor......Especially if you are going to make these.

Again, you could modify the mag so that your 10 round mag fits but larger std ones dont. Take a notch out of the top of the mag (at the back perhaps and fit a matching bump to the inside of the mag well and only that mag will fit and a normal pistol mag will not.....Or go cheap arse on it and make it single shot or internal mag as suggested above. 

Looks awesome.

----------


## Tommy

I based my guesstimate thus: A basic platform to build off being the ideal (everyone will have a different idea about stock, grip, fore-end, suppressor or not), as it will allow it to be more mass produced rather than each one being bespoke (other than barrel length). So, a barreled action on a basic chassis? Or just the barreled action and sort the chassis oneself?

----------


## Cordite

> I based my guesstimate thus: A basic platform to build off being the ideal (everyone will have a different idea about stock, grip, fore-end, suppressor or not), as it will allow it to be more mass produced rather than each one being bespoke (other than barrel length). So, a barreled action on a basic chassis? Or just the barreled action and sort the chassis oneself?


I would make them compatible with AR forends, stocks, handles.  Lots of that kicking about.

----------


## MSL

Its a single stack 1911 mag, 9-10 rounds of 9mm or 7-8 rounds 45acp.  The mag is a non issue

----------


## GDMP

How is this project coming along?.9mm was an increasingly popular chambering is carbines,maybe with the ban of semi-auto carbines there will be a renewed interest in manual operating carbines in the 9mm Luger cartridge.

----------


## rewa

> It’s a single stack 1911 mag, 9-10 rounds of 9mm or 7-8 rounds 45acp.  The mag is a non issue


I wouldnt run this past an AO,they all seem to have their own take on everything (I would if they all sang the same song). As above, use that Lawyer if you have to. It shouldnt be an issue, because almost any 10-shot-mag gun,could take a now- illegal ,larger-capacity mag, the point being; a 10-shot is maximum-capacity, as per the new law, and that particular mag is already used in rifles,as well as pistols, so Not pistol-specific.

----------


## xring

Hey guys, thanks for the comments. appreciated!

Yes, I started a company and it's called Marshal Precision

I can tell you that it was quite a via crucis to get to where i am at now.
Some people that should know the laws... didn't... and to show them I was not converting any AR15 was the hardest part
as it takes AR grips.

We are still around 2 months away as w have to send 2 rifles to be tested and approved by the Police Armoury in Wellington.

So, just hope everything goes smooth from here.

Thanks again!

MFG

----------


## Ryan

> Hey guys, thanks for the comments. appreciated!
> 
> Yes, I started a company and it's called Marshal Precision
> 
> I can tell you that it was quite a via crucis to get to where i am at now.
> Some people that should know the laws... didn't... and to show them I was not converting any AR15 was the hardest part
> as it takes AR grips.
> 
> We are still around 2 months away as w have to send 2 rifles to be tested and approved by the Police Armoury in Wellington.
> ...


Best of luck - I look forward to developments!

----------


## Beavis

This is cool. +1 on glock mags.

----------


## GDMP

How are things progressing with this?

----------


## xring

hi guys, really tardy reply. quite busy here.
i am waiting for the police now for the serialisation scheme, which is taking too long. after the law changes i know the are overflooded over there. just not sure how they will cope with it from now on. 
i have this prototype right now, which i will try out, and see how it will perform. i just didnt like the way the extraction cam is working and am working now on a new cam design and it's looking promising.
this new action is 146mm long x 35mm in diametre. the shortest i could go for any pistol round. you cant go smaller/shorter than this!
have you guys seen our web site? if not, here you go: Marshal Precision

any thoughts or critics? shoot'em

cheers

----------


## SixtyTen

Thats the ducks nuts. The website is pretty slick too. Maybe slicker than goose shit?
Hope you don't loose your mind dealing with plod.

----------


## GDMP

I quite like the longish bolt handle.....never been a fan of dinky little bolt handles.Just not enough leverage and harder to manipulate.

----------


## Friwi

Your rifle at the sika show looked good. Maybe the rear but plate is not long enough?

----------


## nowool

Check out my pump action sten.....maybe we can go in business together  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## nowool

> I would make them compatible with AR forends, stocks, handles.  Lots of that kicking about.


currently i wouldn't put ANY AR part on it!

----------


## xring

tardy reply guys. no problem with ar parts. approved by AO.
this is the final rifle with a new retractable stock. some details here and there
to polish but 95% done.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> tardy reply guys. no problem with ar parts. approved by AO.
> this is the final rifle with a new retractable stock. some details here and there
> to polish but 95% done.
> 
> Attachment 125928


if only a lefty. Still I could shoot that easy enough balanced on the pistol grip while cycling the action.

----------


## GDMP

Any further updates on this rifle?.

----------


## xring

@GDMP its full on. Have a look at our web site:

www.marshalprecision.com

cheers

----------


## GDMP

Are you actually manufacturing and selling these rifles,at this point?.

----------


## xring

hey @GDMP, yes, we are! took a long time due to the cindys laws, but we are up and running. if you want more details, please, send me a PM.

cheers

----------


## Doon

@xring what do they weigh and is a lefty version coming in the future?

----------


## xring

> @xring what do they weigh and is a lefty version coming in the future?


 @Doon they weigh around 2,5 kg and unfortunately no left hand yet. sorry!

----------


## Cordite

Cool NZ design!  And a sound decision not to go so ridiculously light you can't be accurate when unsupported.

For quicker follow-up shots, a M1917 style backwards bent bolt handle would allow middle finger triggering.

----------


## Sasquatch

Is there any of these out in the wild that people are using?

----------


## Micky Duck

@Gun nut these fine fellows may well be able to help with that bit of 9mm barrel blank you were after.......

----------


## Gun nut

The guys left the country unfortunately mate, I did buy a few of his actions and his last 9mm rifle but no spare barrels unfortunately

----------


## Wingman

I have a couple of his actions and some barrel blanks too but no time to put them together at the moment. Will sell one of the stainless actions if someone is keen on a project. Owes me $300

----------


## 300_BLK

Pm’d

----------

